# Samsung System Hook Up



## Lhchipps (Feb 27, 2011)

I need help hooking up my system. I have a 55" Samsung plasma PN50C550G1FXZA and just purchased the Samsung Home Theater system DX255 and Wii. I have hooked it up as they said in the book but I can't use one remote and the sound never works correctly. HELP I am really good with Pictures!:yikes:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How do they recommend hooking it up? Are you using HDMI cables? If you only want to use one remote, you'll probably have to program it for the other equipment.

I'll go have a look at the manual. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure it's a Samsung home theater system? I cannot find that model number anywhere at Samsung. I found a Sony DAV-DX255. :scratch:


----------



## Lhchipps (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry, that was the wrong #...... It is a HT-C5500


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

So is it the sound from a Blu-ray or DVD that isn't working properly? Or is it a broadcast via cable or over the air? Do you have the output from the device that doesn't work properly going to the input on the HT-C5500?


----------



## Lhchipps (Feb 27, 2011)

Shocker, I went to the manual and started over. It seems to be working correctly now!


----------

